# Only 1 Shell Vacations Club for Sale on EBay



## kpeiper (Sep 24, 2016)

Just saw there is only one listing for SVC on EBay.  There used to be dozens listed.  Is Wyndham buying them up to resell or fewer people dumping memberships?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 24, 2016)

Shell is taking them back through the Wyndham Ovation program (Wyndham managed now for a couple of years).  

So They take them back from all of the crooked companies who charge the owners $3-5K for "helping" them get out of their contracts.  So of course they don't bother to do anything more than call Wyndham.


----------



## Picker57 (Dec 4, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Shell is taking them back through the Wyndham Ovation program (Wyndham managed now for a couple of years).
> 
> So They take them back from all of the crooked companies who charge the owners $3-5K for "helping" them get out of their contracts.  So of course they don't bother to do anything more than call Wyndham.



_I just received my 2017 maintenance fee notice, noting another significant increase.  At this point we're travling less frequently and finding nice places on VRBO for significantly less cost.  Has there been any thread discussing strategies for dis-engaging from Shell? Thanks for any suggestions or observations you can provide. 

      -------------Zach Kaplan                Fort Collins, CO_


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Shell is taking them back through the Wyndham Ovation program (Wyndham managed now for a couple of years).
> 
> So They take them back from all of the crooked companies who charge the owners $3-5K for "helping" them get out of their contracts.  So of course they don't bother to do anything more than call Wyndham.


Same thing happened when Marriott started buying back units left and right. The number of owners going to the post card companies likely didn't go down, but the number of Marriott weeks on Ebay certainly did. They just changed their tactic. Take the week back, perhaps even actually transfer ownership to them, then call Marriott to sell the week back to them. SO they made $2000-$3000 from the poor owner, then a few thousand from Marriott by selling it back. At least with the Ovation program, they aren't making any money on that end of the deal like they did with Marriott.


----------



## Picker57 (Dec 4, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Same thing happened when Marriott started buying back units left and right. The number of owners going to the post card companies likely didn't go down, but the number of Marriott weeks on Ebay certainly did. They just changed their tactic. Take the week back, perhaps even actually transfer ownership to them, then call Marriott to sell the week back to them. SO they made $2000-$3000 from the poor owner, then a few thousand from Marriott by selling it back. At least with the Ovation program, they aren't making any money on that end of the deal like they did with Marriott.



_Sounds like this will be worth following, and we'll hope that more strategies can evolve. We're not in a huge rush, but don't want to saddle our kids with "forever" obligations that, in this information age, are no big bargain. We've enjoyed our SVC accommodations in the past, but SVC is now looking less and less relevant to our needs. 

                          ZK_


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 7, 2016)

Picker57 said:


> _Sounds like this will be worth following, and we'll hope that more strategies can evolve. We're not in a huge rush, but don't want to saddle our kids with "forever" obligations that, in this information age, are no big bargain. We've enjoyed our SVC accommodations in the past, but SVC is now looking less and less relevant to our needs.
> 
> ZK_



So what are the fees this next year?  I am not home and have not seen the amount yet.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 7, 2016)

Just saw my bill.  23.4 cents per point.  Ugh!  But it's not a huge increase over last year, so I will survive.


----------



## alexadeparis (Dec 8, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Shell is taking them back through the Wyndham Ovation program (Wyndham managed now for a couple of years).
> 
> So They take them back from all of the crooked companies who charge the owners $3-5K for "helping" them get out of their contracts.  So of course they don't bother to do anything more than call Wyndham.




I called yesterday, they are NOT offering Ovation for Shell owners. I wish they were.


----------



## Picker57 (Dec 8, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So what are the fees this next year?  I am not home and have not seen the amount yet.



Sorry....thought I'd replied earlier.  Just rechecked current invoice and my fees come out to just a shade under $.27/ point. Without the ARDA fee.  We have 8300 points.


----------



## Art (Dec 19, 2016)

alexadeparis said:


> I called yesterday, they are NOT offering Ovation for Shell owners. I wish they were.


As of one hour ago, Shell is taking back weeks as part of the Ovation program. They will be sending  me the paper  work to sign over two EOY weeks at Kona Coast Resort.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 19, 2016)

Picker57 said:


> _Sounds like this will be worth following, and we'll hope that more strategies can evolve. We're not in a huge rush, but don't want to saddle our kids with "forever" obligations that, in this information age, are no big bargain. We've enjoyed our SVC accommodations in the past, but SVC is now looking less and less relevant to our needs.
> 
> ZK_



I would talk to your estate planner.  I am not sure your kids would be saddled with anything unless they agreed to take it and ownership gets transferred to them.  I think the only thing Shell would be able to do is foreclose on the property and that should not hurt your kids credit.  Your state laws may be different then mine, so definitely talk to an estate planner who would know better then I.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 19, 2016)

Picker57 said:


> _Sounds like this will be worth following, and we'll hope that more strategies can evolve. We're not in a huge rush, but don't want to saddle our kids with "forever" obligations that, in this information age, are no big bargain. We've enjoyed our SVC accommodations in the past, but SVC is now looking less and less relevant to our needs.
> 
> ZK_



No one is ever obligated to to inherit an "asset" they don't want.


----------



## Picker57 (Dec 19, 2016)

Good suggestion....thanks.  Will hope that Shell keeps with the "take back" (Ovation) program so that we can disengage at a time of our choosing and not have to die first. 

         ZK


----------



## dmurray007 (Dec 19, 2016)

Art said:


> As of one hour ago, Shell is taking back weeks as part of the Ovation program. They will be sending  me the paper  work to sign over two EOY weeks at Kona Coast Resort.


Are they taking back points only as well as deeded wks.?


----------



## dmurray007 (Dec 20, 2016)

dmurray007 said:


> Are they taking back points only as well as deeded wks.?


Just got off the phone & yes they will take back points memembership have started the process


----------



## chellej (Dec 20, 2016)

Are there costs associated or do you just sign them back over?


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 20, 2016)

Picker57 said:


> Sorry....thought I'd replied earlier.  Just rechecked current invoice and my fees come out to just a shade under $.27/ point. Without the ARDA fee.  We have 8300 points.



Which club do you own?  Just calced mine and got $.24/point.  We own 15,500 points in the West club.


----------



## dmurray007 (Dec 20, 2016)

chellej said:


> Are there costs associated or do you just sign them back over?


No costs except to get noterized, must be an USA noteiry, so in me case a trip to the US consulate in Toronto will be on the agenda, no big deal as I am making weekly trips to downtown TO. Reason for doing this are A health issue (wife), exchange rate Cdn. vs US $  and the actual cost (0.2671 per point,  Americana)+  club fee (II) for 1500 points yearly) vs. other options. Tug membership will be paid back in spades


----------



## chellej (Dec 20, 2016)

I called and they are taking them back, I actually own 4 contracts and they will take some or all.  I have pending exchange with interval and still have points left for this year so I am thinking of giving back 3 of the contracts and keeping one so that hopefully my interval account will not be cancelled and I can retain the remaining points which are less than one contract.  I'll  let you know how it goes


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the info on Ovations taking back Shell contracts ... is it the same phone number or a different one for the Shell owners?


----------



## chellej (Dec 20, 2016)

The number they gave me is 866-313-8547..Wyndham owner services


----------



## Art (Dec 21, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Thanks for the info on Ovations taking back Shell contracts ... is it the same phone number or a different one for the Shell owners?





chellej said:


> The number they gave me is 866-313-8547..Wyndham owner services


That is the one. You will get Wyndham messages while you are on "hold," but eventually  it will be answered  as "Shell."


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 21, 2016)

I would love to give them all back next year.  What about current fees due for 2017?  Do they expect you to pay the fees before giving the points back.


----------



## chellej (Dec 21, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would love to give them all back next year.  What about current fees due for 2017?  Do they expect you to pay the fees before giving the points back.


Cindy

Yes you have to pay the fees while it is processing and you loose any points remaining,  reservations would be cancelled and anything in II is also cancelled. 

I was hoping that if I kept one contract,  any interval activity would be left alone  but that is not the case. 

I have to weigh the possibilities..... I hate to walk away from 2016 points


----------



## alexadeparis (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you for posting that number. When I called the main Shell number they obviously lied to me and told me there was NO Ovation program for Shell. I called this morning and got through virtually right away and they are taking 2 of my 3 contracts back. The woman told me my internal reservations would be cancelled, but my II exchanges would stand as long as I am keeping a contract.


----------



## chellej (Dec 31, 2016)

alexadeparis said:


> Thank you for posting that number. When I called the main Shell number they obviously lied to me and told me there was NO Ovation program for Shell. I called this morning and got through virtually right away and they are taking 2 of my 3 contracts back. The woman told me my internal reservations would be cancelled, but my II exchanges would stand as long as I am keeping a contract.



Let me know if that works, When I called they told me any banked points and exchanges in interval that were associated with the cancelled accounts would also be cancelled.  When she looked at my interval account, I have one pending exchange and the points came from 3 of the 4 contracts so it would also be cancelled.

 Also I was at Pend Orielle resort last week and they had a copy of the Timesharing for today (I think that is the name of it) and there was an article about the exit program and it said shell was included but they were only taking some shell resorts or clubs... it didn't specify which they would take and which they didn't.


----------



## chellej (Apr 17, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has an update on contracts going back to shell.  Just wondering how long it took and particulars if you retained any points?


----------

